# Port Ops Report



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well i hit port ops for a few hours this afternoon and after catching a few white trout my big rod with a cigar minnow on it went off. It turned out to be a nice 25 inch grouper. Oh and ask me all you want i wont say where port ops is, the only hint i will give is that it is on NAS.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

wheres port ops? :letsdrink


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

lol dont even talk


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

:moon


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Heres hint #2 Look at Brandons profile picture (you still wont figure it out)


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Or put a gps on my car next time I'm fishing with a group and follow my tracks.

On a side note, I won't be fishing NAS for quite some time:reallycrying


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

dude why not?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I can tell exactly where that is. Not like its a big secret or anything


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

For none NAS people it is a pretty big secret


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (4/8/2010)*dude why not?


I lost my tackle and cobia rod, I don't have the extra money to throw down on replacing everything.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy crap! That sucks, if you get the urge to fish before you get it all replaced give me a call and you can borrow some of my tackle and we can go fishing


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll have to get your number again, my phone got fried from the saltwater.:banghead


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (4/8/2010)*For none NAS people it is a pretty big secret


I dont fish NAS


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well then, your a mastermind genius of fishing that is capable of surpassing Bill Dance, Roland Martin, and johnny morris


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (4/8/2010)*For none NAS people it is a pretty big secret




For non-NAS people it doesn't really matter because they/I don't have access to it.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Grouper !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a nice bay grouper! congrats!!!:clap


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (4/8/2010)*Well then, your a mastermind genius of fishing that is capable of surpassing Bill Dance, Roland Martin, and johnny morris






HA! Some people have more than one spot that has nothing to do with your shoreboundness.....Nice bay grouper. Now break the 30'' mark from your "secret" spot.....


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice fish Glad you got some dinner!!:clap BTW Not trying to be an Ass But I Use to fish there before you were Born!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *standrew (4/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Cornflake789 (4/8/2010)*Well then, your a mastermind genius of fishing that is capable of surpassing Bill Dance, Roland Martin, and johnny morris
> ...




I already have, and Brandon destroyed even my best with his grouper out there


----------



## FlatsAssassin (Apr 9, 2010)

They closing down at 6 tonight or what? I'm trying to get off work and head over there..


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think so because the pier is opening at 6 and when the pier is open they usually close port ops so they can get more people to go out on the pier


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *standrew (4/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Cornflake789 (4/8/2010)*Well then, your a mastermind genius of fishing that is capable of surpassing Bill Dance, Roland Martin, and johnny morris
> ...


I destroyed the 30 inch mark with the one in my avatar


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (4/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *standrew (4/9/2010)*
> ...


Didn't read this one before my previous post :letsdrink


----------



## fishergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I hooked into the same fish this last weekend. Almost had him by the stairs unfortunately did not have a net of gaff. Well looks like you had better luck.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was very close to losing this one, i had him hooked barely by the upper lip. I didnt bother walking him to the stairs, i took my chances and pulled him up onto the cement


----------



## fishergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah after losing him I was so pissed trust me I feel like I should have just pulled him up there as well. My boyfriend partially had him by the gills but damn fish got loose. I caught a nice flounder right before that. I hope I get a trigger down there 



Glad someone got him


----------



## thelink513 (Apr 3, 2010)

anyone goin out to charlie pier tonight or soon. i'm thinking i'm gonna gather my gear together an head out there. i'de like to meet some new fishin buddys for this summer. i'm tired of fishin out on bob sykes an ft pickins even though ft pickins hasnt been bad to me last summer.


----------



## fishergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm headin out to Port Ops in a few. If Charlie pier is open maybe I'll fish there too. Who knows. Good luck


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic536497-14-1.aspx?Highlight=port+ops

for those of you who would like to know about Port ops its an easy search on the forum of knowledge.


----------



## lmalard (Oct 3, 2007)

Be careful, since it is technically off limits. I don't want anyone here to get their fishing privileges revoked. This is the most up to date map!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

there are alot bigger grouper than 30 inchers out there! i have talked to navy divers that have seen jewfish that could dang near swallow you around port ops and A pier.. it used to be my favorite flounder hole.

future reference Flake, if you want to keep a place a secret, just say you caught the fish on NAS. no need to openly give out your honey hole just to turn around and tell people youll never tell em where it is. seems like your just tryin to oke that you have access. i used to fish port ops when you could still tie youre boat up to the finger pier so its not much of a secret. nice grouper for sure! itll make some good samiches:letsdrink


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *lmalard (4/10/2010)*Be careful, since it is technically off limits. I don't want anyone here to get their fishing privileges revoked. This is the most up to date map!




Im not sure where you got this information but it is wrong. Port ops was opened for fishing approximately 6 months ago


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (4/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lmalard (4/10/2010)*Be careful, since it is technically off limits. I don't want anyone here to get their fishing privileges revoked. This is the most up to date map!
> ...


x2


----------



## lmalard (Oct 3, 2007)

This is where I got the information.. at the MWR website... do you guys have anything a little more updated? I mean, the sign still says fishing prohibited to that side of the sea wall, doesn't it? Is there something a little better than "I heard from someone"? Because as you guys show, the fishing over there is pretty good!!



http://http://naspensacola-mwr.com/water/basefishing.html


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

MWR is not in charge of fishing limitations on NAS. You are allowed to fish anywhere except for the ramps, marina docks/premises, and the along the seawall where the no fishing signs are. and of course no fishing on golf course.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

yall need to chill out, Cornflake was just saying he aint gunna tell u where it is cause whenever we say we go there we get a line of posts saying where is it, where is it. so he was just saying, doesnt need to get turned into a debate/bitch fest.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for that jack


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice fish! We had one on 32-37 inches real BIG! We hooked her on a lure man she took me into a hole but i managed to get her out. When we were bringing her to the stairs my 65 pound power pro snapped due to the rubbing. Sucks! that fish will definitely die one of the trebles was stuck in her eye. But if you can get away with it, fishing out there at night is 20 times better than the day time, in my opinion...


----------



## gatorman1022 (Mar 10, 2009)

lucky for me i already know where it is... lol... its 3 buildings down from mine... heard there was nice red caught there last week also


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

I first started fishing NAS back in the mid '80's.......secret hot spots come and go......What irritates me is the lack of control as to who is allowed to fish there. It should be restricted to military personnel (active duty and retired) and their dependents. PERIOD! Why should civil service and DoD contractors be allowed to fish?.......Have they earned the right to do so?....I don't think so. I think they need to check ID's at the Charlie Pier; or anywhere else on base for that matter! There are far too many out there that abuse this. Hell, I know of some that have old expired DoD contractor badges that they still use them to get on base and fish......these are the type of fools that are putting waaaaay too much pressure on certain areas on NAS. Well, I ventilated and feel better now!.....LOL!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll be on Charlie Pier Friday night, and more than likely at Port Ops this afternoon. Charlie Pier will be open this Friday from 6 to midnight and on Saturday from 6am to 6pm


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *RickD (4/14/2010)* Why should civil service and DoD contractors be allowed to fish


Because they are the people that keep the base operating and the government understands and appreciates that fact. Heck most of them have been out on the base for many more years than the military that are there..


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Is Port Ops an area that can be fished by boat or do you have to fish it from land?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

DID NO ONE LISTEN TO ME WHEN I SAID DONT ASK ABOUT PORT OPS!!!!! AHHHHHHHHH. Ill answer your question since everyone on here seems to know about it anyways, only from land


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (4/15/2010)*DID NO ONE LISTEN TO ME WHEN I SAID DONT ASK ABOUT PORT OPS!!!!! AHHHHHHHHH. Ill answer your question since everyone on here seems to know about it anyways, only from land


Why are you acting like its a huge secret spot, you came on here in a different post and told people where its at and now its a forbidden fishing hole. Hell Ive fished from there before and Im not even in the military.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

We tell people where it is who can axcess the base LEGALLY, not ILLEGALLY (people who say they are going to the Air Museum then go fishing instead). Its a forbidden fishing whole to those who dont belong on base, but im more than happy to show active duty/ retired military where it is.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *Sunshine17 (4/15/2010)*We tell people where it is who can axcess the base LEGALLY, not ILLEGALLY (people who say they are going to the Air Museum then go fishing instead). Its a forbidden fishing whole to those who dont belong on base, but im more than happy to show active duty/ retired military where it is.






:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown Exactly


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

I understand that the "Secret" place (Port Ops) is now (or soon will be)closed to everyone. No more fishing because of the all night use, making and leaving a mess, illegal parking, interfering with work in progress, leaving hooks scattered around the area, and other stupid actions. Verification please from one of the "chosen". Thanks. Oh yea, also heard that Security is back in the enforcement business for the Port Ops area. Give some people a break, and they screw it up for everyone.


----------

